# Pet shipping advice



## Dani-elle10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, could anyone advice on a reputable pet shipping company to use to bring my small dog to Abu Dhabi from the UK? I live in the midlands at the moment. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Have a look on the Dubai page at the READ BEFORE YOU POST thread and there is a link on animals.. it will give you the information you need regarding importing dogs to Dubai and I am sure it wont be much if any different in AD


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I used a company who flew out of Manchester cos I was trying to get him with Etihad direct. Skymaster I think they were called. 

The paper work is quite straight forward but plan in advance. Rabies has to be so many days before flight etc etc.


----------



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi have been looking into it - this company has been really helpful - her name is Lesley 

Animalcouriers Ltd
Amberwell, Durfold Wood
Plaistow, West Sussex, RH14 0PN
phone: + 44 (0)1483200123
fax: + 44 (0)1483200134


Let me know if you want website address

Laura


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

what sort of costs are involved ! From the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

superscot69 said:


> what sort of costs are involved ! From the UK




why not contact the company that has been suggested and ask them,


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

If its. Any help it was £960 to ship a large cat


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

[quotequotewhy not contact the company that has been suggested and ask them][/quote]

Is it a problem to ask for a simple answer to a simple question !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

superscot69 said:


> [quotequotewhy not contact the company that has been suggested and ask them]


Is it a problem to ask for a simple answer to a simple question ![/QUOTE]



It wasn't really a simple question.. it would depend on where the animal was shipped from plus of course the species and the weight,


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe not in your eyes ! All that was asked was a general answer to a simple question !And Blazeaway near enough already answered !


----------



## mutley (Nov 9, 2011)

I arranged the shipping of our 27kg Labrador myself through Emirates Cargo from Gatwick to Dubai. Was quoted £1,200 including crate (ready at drop-off point), but only ended up paying £960 on the day.

You need to be prepared to pay more than just the Import Fee (around £80) on arrival though, Can't remember exactly what we got fleeced for, but have the credit card handy - just in case.


----------



## superscot69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Many thanks it would be a small Cocker Spaniel so the info gives me something to work on


----------



## vandsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

*Diy*

do it yourself

register on the ministry of air and water
scan all your up to date documents
they will give you a list of all the things you need

quote of cost for shipping my 10pound dog with a service = $1000

cost of doing it myself <$500

your choice. a cat is much easier in my opinion, than a yappy dog.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

superscot69 said:


> Maybe not in your eyes ! All that was asked was a general answer to a simple question !And Blazeaway near enough already answered !


The price will vary by quite a bit depending on the level of service. Some people choose to do some of the paperwork themselves, some ask for the pet to be picked up and delivered and so. Depending on your choices it could affect the price by as much £500. There is no simple answer as the price is tailored to what you want/need.

I recommend PetAir UK. They did a great job for our 2 cats.


----------



## sarah82. (Mar 1, 2012)

I am currently looking at company's to fly my two dogs from uk to Abu Dhabi I was recommended animal couriers as mentioned above by the American vet clinic in Abu Dhabi. The lady Lesley seems nice and she is helpful.

Not sure if it helps but depending how much you want them to do eg: paperwork, vet check we have been quoted roughly £2000 for them to do everything this also includes liaising with the AVC who takes care on the import permits Abu Dhabi side. 

Xxx


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

sarah82. said:


> I am currently looking at company's to fly my two dogs from uk to Abu Dhabi I was recommended animal couriers as mentioned above by the American vet clinic in Abu Dhabi. The lady Lesley seems nice and she is helpful.
> 
> Not sure if it helps but depending how much you want them to do eg: paperwork, vet check we have been quoted roughly £2000 for them to do everything this also includes liaising with the AVC who takes care on the import permits Abu Dhabi side.
> 
> Xxx


Hi Sarah,

Did the company say anything about the conditions of travel when the dogs are in cargo?
We will have to relocate our dog and two cats but our dog will be 12 with arthritis and one of our cat will be 12.5 years old with kidney problems. (The other cat is a fit and healthy 3 years old) I'm worried they will get too stressed all alone in there. Wondering on other's experience?

B


----------



## sarah82. (Mar 1, 2012)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Did the company say anything about the conditions of travel when the dogs are in cargo?
> We will have to relocate our dog and two cats but our dog will be 12 with arthritis and one of our cat will be 12.5 years old with kidney problems. (The other cat is a fit and healthy 3 years old) I'm worried they will get too stressed all alone in there. Wondering on other's experience?
> ...


As far as I am aware the dogs ( or cats ) have to be at the airport 4 hours before they fly to be checked by their vet then they will be in their crate for the whole flight and then let out and checked when they arrive in UAE.

The crates are custom made so they are big enough for the animal and are supplied with a water bottle so they can have a drink and I think have some sort of absorbent bedding.

I'm assuming the dogs won't be fed before the flight in case they are sick!

They are in a certain part of the cargo where the light and temperature are controlled!

As long as they have been checked by your vet and they say they are fit to fly I'm sure they will be ok. 

I'm not sure but due to the size and weight they might let the cats travel together? You would have to check with the company.

I will find out All the details before mine fly out so I will let you know if i get any more info and how they get on

X


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Sarah. I'll get quotes and advice from my vet.

B x


----------



## AnthonyQ (Feb 19, 2015)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> Have a look on the Dubai page at the READ BEFORE YOU POST thread and there is a link on animals.. it will give you the information you need regarding importing dogs to Dubai and I am sure it wont be much if any different in AD


I for one would like to hear from anyone who has read the sticky for Dubai and then imported a dog from the UK into AUH....in this part of the world "I'm sure it won't be much different" can be fatal last words! 

Edit: The only reference in the Read before you Post section of the Dubai forum is item #7 which is basically a link to a commercial website....the best post I found (for Dubai) was this under "transport for my dogs" post #4...which apparently was not "made in Scotland" and was rejected as a candidate for a sticky...


----------

